
Show HN: Find Similar Logos by Image and Website - yantrams
http://compute.vision
======
clusmore
Looks to be a pretty well made site. Just a note that it breaks down a little
when there are no auto-complete suggestions for the input - there's no
indication at all that there are no auto-complete results or that it won't
work without one, and the page appears to do nothing. I discovered this by
typing the site's own domain into the input box.

~~~
yantrams
Fixed now. Also added a spinner gif while processing the request. Really
appreciate your feedback. Feel free to let me know if you feel anything else
is lacking. I am a math guy primarily who rarely ventures out of his jupyter-
notebook comfort zone but thanks to this project I learned a good bit of
frontend hacking. Cheers.

~~~
clusmore
Great stuff. My next suggestion would be to make the logos shown in the
results clickable to search for them, so that you can explore similar ones
quickly.

I'm curious if you have a particular use case in mind for this, or was it just
fun to build?

~~~
yantrams
That's a neat idea. Thank you. I was thinking of putting search functionality
in the results page too so that it will save a click and display names of the
brands but this is better. Makes it more fun to explore for the users.

I implemented this with the Indian Trademarks database with the purpose of
helping brands detect obvious infringements of design to begin with. It worked
reasonably well but the database comprised mostly wordmarks(text images) and
badly compressed/scanned images so the results were kinda underwhelming,
except for the popular brands. So I figured I should acquire a better graphics
dataset to validate my algorithm and went ahead with it. The results turned
out to be much better than the earlier dataset and I thought why not use this
to make a fun tool and ended up doing this. I'm hoping this turns out to be a
useful research tool for logo designers.

------
benblatt
Very useful case for simple computer vision. I like it.

I wonder if something like this would be useful for large brands to detect if
someone was using their logo on a website, or an item picture on an e-commerce
site.

~~~
yantrams
Thank you and yes indeed. This, coupled with rotation invariance is ideal for
design/trademark/logo infringement detection scenarios. This result for
example is against the Indian Trademark database
[https://imgur.com/gallery/SIAwl](https://imgur.com/gallery/SIAwl) For photos,
there's Tineye of course. Color similarity was trivial and took less than 10
lines of code but the shape similarity metric turned out to be quite
challenging and took me months to get a reasonably working version. Most of
the methods suggested in literature worked wonderfully against MPEG 7 dataset
-
[http://www.dabi.temple.edu/~shape/MPEG7/dataset.html](http://www.dabi.temple.edu/~shape/MPEG7/dataset.html)
\- (Few of them got a precision of almost 8 out of top 10 results!) but fared
miserably with large datasets of real world designs.

